# Anyone riden the Cervelo RS?



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone have first hand experience riding the Cervelo RS?

I'm down to two bikes - the Cannondale Synapse and the Cervelo RS, but I'm leaning towards the Cervelo RS. I'll test ride both before deciding which to buy, but I'd appreciate hearing anyones experience with the Cervelo RS. Is it a comfortable ride?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Check out http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=reviews&category=road 
They did a review of the RS.


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a synapse and an R3, no not an RS but very similar. I found the synapse to be slightly more forgiving while the R3 is a whole lot faster. RS is the better bike, no questions but if comfort is your main concern I'd test ride them both.


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

*Bought the Cervelo RS*

I test road the Cervelo RS yesterday and instantly knew I was going to buy it. No question about it. It's a beautiful bike!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow...its quite amazing in that video review when they show the camera view along the seatstays!....You can actually see them flexing to smooth out the ride a bit! sweet!


----------



## wmhjr (Aug 17, 2004)

*I bought an RS*

Just last week replaced my Trek Postal frame with a new Cervelo RS. DuraAce derailleurs and brakes, FSA SLK Light crank, compact double, Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and a Fizzik saddle. I test rode it, the R3, the Scott CR1, the Eddy Merycx CHM and a new Madone. 

58cm frame at just 17lbs including pedals, cages, - everything except water bottles and small seat bag. It's stiff and quick. Now I just need to drop some weight and get back in shape!


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be picking-up the RS tomorrow morning! I'm looking forward to it. I've ordered the 51 but still wondering if I should go with the 54. I'm 5'8.5". I've arranged for a 1-hour test ride so I hopefully I'll go home with the correct fit.


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi I'm also looking to get RS trying to determent what size is correct for me 54 or 56 since I'm 5'10"


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought the 51cm frame/bike. It's absolutely beautiful! I rode it for about an hour before finalizing the purchase. The bike is very responsive, comfortable and smooth. The LBS sized me between the 51 and 54 but felt the 51 provided greater standing clearance and improved reach. The height difference is made up with spacers. I'm happy with their recommendation.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there anyway to contact Cervelo? Can't find an email address or anything? I would like to know how long the steerer tube is with the largest RS frame...


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

Try the forum on the Cervelo web site (www.cervelo.com). I notice Cervelo personnel respond to questions on occassion.

http://forums.cervelo.com/forums/5.aspx


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*RS vs R3 Standover height:*

One thing I haven't seen mentioned here is the differance in the stand over heights between the RS and the R3. On a 54cm frame the stand over height on the R3 is 74.6 cm on the RS the stand over height is 76.4cm - that's almost 3/4 inch. The taller head tube on the RS may help eliminate the spacers below the stem, but it also increases the stand over height of the top tube. This maybe an issue for people with longer upper bodys and shorter legs. FWIW...


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

I just test the RS and I'm in love with this bike  I cant way to get this frame


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually found a LBS in Houston that has a 61cm RS built up.....I plan on test riding on Saturday (I am 6'4" with a 38" measured inseam). Will post my impressions.


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

I need advice on what wheel I need to get for my new RS


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Supercervelo,
For training wheels...
If your running campy - Neutron Ultra's would be my pick
If Shimano - The new Dura Ace clinchers are excellent

Or handbuilts - DT240's or CK hubs, Sapims and Niobiums...

I run Fulcrum 1's, since I already own them, they are great, but I think The Neutrons would suit the bike more..,.

If race wheels, well it's an open bag there - LW's, Lews, Edge rims built up, Zipp 202/303's etc take your pick, they are all good.


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello. 

I just building my new RS bike and I can decide what handlebars I need to get. I have two in mind.... Please Help 

FSA K-FORCE HANDLEBAR 
FSA K-WING HANDLEBAR

With the new FSA OS-99 CSI STEM. Please let me know what bar is best for the RS and Why 

Thanks


----------

